# Gunt Freakouts + The Corn Harvest



## The Demon Baby (Dec 10, 2020)

Post clips of Ralph absolutely losing his shit in this thread so we can collect them all in one place.
Currently seeking the clip of Ralph sperging out at Vito from the other night.




































1st Pillstream (part 1)





1st Pillstream (part 2)


----------



## Pepper Jack (Dec 10, 2020)

Xander. fuck yourself you piece of shit faggot motherfucker. No it's not true piece of shit. and if I had to guess, it was probably you that fucking doxed them. motherfucking lying cock sucking faggot motherfucker. you wanna holler over me every fucking second? I can just scream over you too. 

keep fucking running your mouth, I'll just keep hollering. You motherfucking piece of shit. Eat a fucking cock go kill yourself you fucking piece of motherfucker. Oh we can just holler over each other all fucking day. AAAHH WOOO YEAAAHHH AAAAAHAAAHAAAAAAH WOOO AAAHHHH YAAAAA, AAAAAAAAH. fuck you motherfucker i ain't leavin bitch.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 10, 2020)

Pepper Jack said:


> Xander. fuck yourself you piece of shit faggot motherfucker. No it's not true piece of shit. and if I had to guess, it was probably you that fucking doxed them. motherfucking lying cock sucking faggot motherfucker. you wanna holler over me every fucking second? I can just scream over you too.
> 
> keep fucking running your mouth, I'll just keep hollering. You motherfucking piece of shit. Eat a fucking cock go kill yourself you fucking piece of motherfucker. Oh we can just holler over each other all fucking day. AAAHH WOOO YEAAAHHH AAAAAHAAAHAAAAAAH WOOO AAAHHHH YAAAAA, AAAAAAAAH. fuck you motherfucker i ain't leavin bitch.


A classic vintage that balances the caustic notes of the screaming with the sweeter body of seethe. For my money thought the vaush freakout is king. Robust with a fully matured seethe and dripping with drunken impotence it's a real winner.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 10, 2020)

A golden oldie of Ralph getting BTFO by a furry.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 10, 2020)

This clips says it's Pillstream 3, but I think it's actully Pillstream 2.  It's so hard to keep track of all the Pillstreams!




Fuck you for age restricting this, Tea Clips, you dumb bitch.  This isn't even your content.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 10, 2020)

Here's a grading system of what i believe are the key characteristics of a ralph freakout.  The green is my grading for the vaush freakout.
Just remembered the Flamenco fight.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Neko GF (Dec 10, 2020)

Seethan vs SoCal: 








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 10, 2020)

A short clip of Ralph walking over to Warski with the infamous trash burger in his pocket. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Gunt V Vito







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 10, 2020)

Proof of Ralph sending the sex tape to A Halfway Cuck.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 10, 2020)

Nick Rekieta is also prone to harvest-induced seething.  





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 10, 2020)

Ethan Ralph domestically abuses his secret gay lover (confirmed by CRP) Andy Warski in Miami:






I can't find the clip where the fan threw ice on him and he raged, but that's what triggered this.

Also wanted to post the second Ralph vs Flamenco fight (where Ralph wants to 'beat his ass') but can't find it either unfortunately.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 10, 2020)

Ethan Ralph and his transgender companion go on a banning spree.





Don't poke the Gunt!





Ralph shirt-swims to hide the Gunt, and is alogged by the cops:





Ralph vs Zoom





Ralph mocks Randbot's dead kid


----------



## naught (Dec 14, 2020)

Don't  forget his og spergout



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RLMTP2eQeM


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Dec 14, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> Don't poke the Gunt!


Proof he wont fight people that fuck with him


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 14, 2020)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Proof he wont fight people that fuck with him






Your browser is not able to display this video.



indeed.


----------



## Aum (Dec 15, 2020)

This has the potential to be the best thread on the board.
Please post more reethan noises, thank you.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 15, 2020)

Short clip from when he DMCA'd my snipe. I need to upload the whole thing somewhere.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Dec 15, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> Don't poke the Gunt!


Ever just want to see someone get laid out? Good lord, Ethan Ralph is the biggest pussy. Only engages after the guy apologizes and shows weakness. I can’t wait because this fat faggot is getting a little too comfortable with the tough guy act and will eventually be maxed the fuck out.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Dec 18, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> View attachment 1788754
> indeed.



Good lord he looks like Bobby Hill aged thirty years and on meth.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 18, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> View attachment 1779820View attachment 1779822


pft pentagram radar chart. We can make a gunt sperg tier list. 



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7906470
		

This is when the pig DMCA'd @PhoBingas ' totally transformative snipe with his own commentary.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 18, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> pft pentagram radar chart. We can make a gunt sperg tier list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punished Pho - A goblin denied his noodle house.
It's funny he did it from what I can only guess was Nora's email, which sort of confirms he asks for his SO's social media / email logins to check to see if he's cheating. That's so petty and insecure it's hilarious.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 18, 2020)

LurkTrawl said:


> Good lord he looks like Bobby Hill aged thirty years and on meth.


he sounds just like bobby hill too, especially when he shrieks "now wait" or "NOW I DONT NECESSARILY COSIGN THAT" also i think were all too used to ralphisms to notice but a normie friend of mind pointed out and reminded me how autistic his word choice in that phrase really is.


----------

